# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Tiago BOYU Bebiano - 1º Salgado

## bebiano_tiago

Boa tarde a todos!

Antes de mais parabéns pelo fórum e pelo sentido de entreajuda que já verifiquei que existe!

Começando então o meu testamento acho que é importante dizer que sou um principiante neste mundo mas que apesar disso já li e falei com alguns profissionais da área. Com isto espero não fazer perguntas muito estúpidas! O que tenho em mente é começar um aquário com corais moles e claro alguns peixes, por isso queria que tivessem isso em conta ao responder às perguntas  :Whistle:  

Comprei recentemente um BOYU TL-550 de 130L (L:55cm A:67cm C:57cm), que já trazia:
-	Escumador: Boyu Skimmer WG-308 c/bomba 120 L/H
-	Aquecimento: Boyu Heater  HT-2100  100W
-	Bomba: Boyu SP 102-1600 1400L/H que liga a uma flauta
-	Iluminação: Double 50/50 2x24W (2G11) power compact. São lâmpadas em U que tem metade azul metade branco, mas julgo que é tudo 10000K. Inclui também Leds Moonlight.
-	Respiração: Duas Ventoinhas 
-	Filtros: Esponja, Anéis Cerâmicos, Bio-Bolas
-	Esterilização: UV 9W

Passando agora às perguntas agradecia que me ajudassem no seguinte:

1 - Como já disse tudo é novo para mim mas pelo que percebi até agora devo retirar a esponja, anéis e bio bolas, trocar para um escumador mais potente, retirar a flauta e colocar um bico-de-pato e colocar uma ou duas bombas de circulação. Estou correcto?

2 - Quanto a bombas de circulação, pensei em duas Hydor Koralia NANO 900 Circulation Pump (900 L/H), que dizem?

3- A iluminação esta correcta? Sinceramente não percebo bem se é suficiente para manter corais moles.  

4- Quanto ao escumador, visto que o aquário tem no interior a parte onde se faz a limpeza (sump interno?), queria um interno. Pesquisei e deparei-me com o Hydor Slim Skin Nano. Parece-me bom, mas queria a vossa opinião...

5  Quanto ao areão que devo colocar vi um chamado Aragonite da CaribeSea Sugar size. Li que preciso de mais ou menos 3 cm, mas não sei se é preferível este ou areão vivo? Sugar Size é bom? 

6  Pelo que li nos guias para 130L devo colocar cerca de 23kg de rocha viva (18%).  Penso que para o layout que imagino seja demais, há problema se colocar apenas 15kg? Posso colocar rocha morta ao mesmo tempo para ser menos dispendioso (sei que atrasa o ciclo)?

7- Quando devemos ter a iluminação ligada durante a maturação? E depois, quando já existem corais moles e peixes? Depende dos vivos? Li nos guias mas fiquei bastante confuso (talvez informação a mais em tão pouco tempo  :SbSourire: )

8  Queria colocar água do mar no aqua e pelo que sei tenho de verificar a densidade com um densímetro, certo? Antes de encher o aquário (sim, ainda não está cheio!) tenho de verificar mais algum parâmetro?

9  Água de Osmose  é o mesmo que água deionizada? Vi um projecto de faça-você-mesmo que utilizava perlon, carvão activado e resina mista...

10  Para substituir a água de evaporação posso utilizar água deionizada? Para medir a qualidade da água basta um TDS?

11  Que testes devo efectuar para saber se o aqua já maturou? Tendo apenas peixes e corais moles é necessário efectuar que testes?

Um muito obrigado a todos e se por acaso houverem perguntas qua já foram respondidas peço imensa desculpa.

Aguardo respostas! 

Cumprimentos
Tiago

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Bem vindo!!! :Pracima: 




> 1 - Como já disse tudo é novo para mim mas pelo que percebi até agora devo retirar a esponja, anéis e bio bolas, trocar para um escumador mais potente, retirar a flauta e colocar um bico-de-pato e colocar uma ou duas bombas de circulação. Estou correcto?


Genericamente diria que sim, embora a filtração biologica com biobolas e cerâmica estejam a voltar a ser utilizadas, diria que para esse aquário sim, deves retirar tudo isso.




> 2 - Quanto a bombas de circulação, pensei em duas Hydor Koralia NANO 900 Circulation Pump (900 L/H), que dizem?


Há imensa variedade a nivel de circulação mas eu diria que vai depender da fauna porque me parece estar no limite da circulação. NOTA:Sou louco por circulação por isso espera mais opiniões... :Coradoeolhos: 




> 3- A iluminação esta correcta? Sinceramente não percebo bem se é suficiente para manter corais moles.


Depende dos moles. Duros esquece! alguns moles dará, mas era uma coisa que eu tentaria alterar se pudesse. Leds ou T5 nesse aquário parece-me melhor opção.




> 4- Quanto ao escumador, visto que o aquário tem no interior a parte onde se faz a limpeza (sump interno?), queria um interno. Pesquisei e deparei-me com o Hydor Slim Skin Nano. Parece-me bom, mas queria a vossa opinião...


Não conheço. Sei que há agora uns da TMC que são jeitosos, mas parece-me que vai depender muito do espaço que tens. Nem todos deverão caber, digo eu...




> 5  Quanto ao areão que devo colocar vi um chamado Aragonite da CaribeSea Sugar size. Li que preciso de mais ou menos 3 cm, mas não sei se é preferível este ou areão vivo? Sugar Size é bom?


Aqui depende muito da filosofia que queres seguir para gerir o aquário. Em termos do areão esse é bom, agora 3cm não é nada. :Admirado:  ou metes menos só quase para cobrir o fundo, ou colocas DSB e tens de subir para os 7 ou 8 no mínimo...




> 6  Pelo que li nos guias para 130L devo colocar cerca de 23kg de rocha viva (18%). Penso que para o layout que imagino seja demais, há problema se colocar apenas 15kg? Posso colocar rocha morta ao mesmo tempo para ser menos dispendioso (sei que atrasa o ciclo)?


15kg está bom e sim podes usar rocha morta e sim atrasa o ciclo.




> 7- Quando devemos ter a iluminação ligada durante a maturação? E depois, quando já existem corais moles e peixes? Depende dos vivos? Li nos guias mas fiquei bastante confuso (talvez informação a mais em tão pouco tempo )


A ideia será sempre tentar imitar o habitat natural pelo que algo em torno de 9-12 horas será o ideal. Eu optaria por começar esse cilco logo desde o início.




> 8  Queria colocar água do mar no aqua e pelo que sei tenho de verificar a densidade com um densímetro, certo? Antes de encher o aquário (sim, ainda não está cheio!) tenho de verificar mais algum parâmetro?


nao neessariamente. A densidade é mesmo o valor mais importante quando se usa água do mar porque invariavelmente será neessário corrigi-a.




> 9  Água de Osmose é o mesmo que água deionizada? Vi um projecto de faça-você-mesmo que utilizava perlon, carvão activado e resina mista...


depende! O importante é ter água o mais pura possível (TDS perto de 0). O Método é um pouco indiferente!




> 10  Para substituir a água de evaporação posso utilizar água deionizada? Para medir a qualidade da água basta um TDS?


ver resposta anterior  :Coradoeolhos: 




> 11  Que testes devo efectuar para saber se o aqua já maturou? Tendo apenas peixes e corais moles é necessário efectuar que testes?


Basicamente os essenciais são:
- Amónia, nitritos e nitratos. Tipicamente os 2 primeiros só para o ciclo dpeois são pouco úteis normalmente. Vais medindo os 3 e vais reparar que os 2 primeiros irão subir e depois descer, que é quando passas a ter nitratos, por isso, o cilo está a terminar quanto tiveres nitratos e os outros 2 a 0 ou perto disso. a partir daqui é só deixar os nitratos estabilizarem até niveis comportáveis e podes colocar o primeiros ser vivo.


Boa sorte!
P.S.:Vê essa iluminação que me parece ser o ponto mais duvidoso mesmo se só queres moles. VAis ver que num instante vais querer um coral que não vai aguentar essa luz. :SbOk:

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Obrigado pela resposta meu caro!


Fiquei bastante mais esclarecido. Gostaria agora ouvir a opinião então sobre a circulação e escumador. Deixo aqui um link directo para o escumador:

HYDOR componenti per acquari

E sim, tenho o problema do espaço  :Frown: 

Em relação ao areão porque dizes que 3 cm não é nada? Não compreendi.


Cumprimentos,

Tiago

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

o areão tem essencialmente 2 finalidades:
Estética e filtragem.

E tem um problema: Acumulo de sujidade!

Para haver filtragem com o areão eçe tem de ter no mínimo dos mínimos 5-6cm. Mínimo dos mínimos...

Para ter efeito estético astam 1 ou 2 cm só para cobrir o fundo.

Tudo o que seja entre isso é por um lado deitar dinheiro à rua e por outro arranjar "cama" para mais sujidade...  :Pracima:

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Olá  Hugo...

Obrigado pela explicação, faz todo o sentido. :SbOk: 

Gostava então para ver "quase" todas as minhas dúvidas esclarecidas que alguém desse uma opinião sobre as bombas de circulação e escumador. Não tanto sobre a marca mas sim sobre a capacidade. 

Serão as minhas opções suficientes?



Obrigado a todos.


Tiago

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Relativamente oa escumador a minha opinião é que não valerá a pena trocares. Esses escumadores de hang-on ou que já vêm "embutidos" nos aquários não são a melhor coisa do mundo, mas fazem o seu serviço e duvido sinceramente que fosses tirar muito partido de qualquer outro, mesmo que qualquer outro desse para esse espaço que ainda está por provar...

Quanto à circulação é como disse anteriormente: Acho que está no limite e eu sou louco por circulação forte, por isso, o que sugiro é que podes começar assim com a possibilidade de mais tarde colocar mais uma bomba.

----------


## Marco Madeira

> o areão tem essencialmente 2 finalidades:
> Estética e filtragem.
> 
> E tem um problema: Acumulo de sujidade!
> 
> Para haver filtragem com o areão eçe tem de ter no mínimo dos mínimos 5-6cm. Mínimo dos mínimos...
> 
> Para ter efeito estético astam 1 ou 2 cm só para cobrir o fundo.
> 
> Tudo o que seja entre isso é por um lado deitar dinheiro à rua e por outro arranjar "cama" para mais sujidade...


Hugo, pequena correçao se me permites... (desculpem os acentos, este teclado esta marado)

Existe nitrificaçao nos primeiros 8cm de areao, sendo que nos primeiros 4 essa nitrificacao é considerada optima ou maximizada devido a maior presença de oxigenio e alimento para as bacterias. A partir dos 8cm para cima e devido a falta/rareamento de oxigenio, começa a haver zonas propicias para disnitrifacaçao.

Logo... para um aquario desses colocaria algo em torno dos 4cm, em que a nitrificacao é maximizada e colocaria sugarsize para minimizar o lixo passar para baixo da camada superficial. Se a isso adicionares a equipa de limpeza e que costuma remexer o areao tens ai uma especie de filtro de areia natural.

DSB por efeitos visuais e devido á facilidade em fazeres TPAs nesse aquario seria uma hipotese a descartar...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo, pequena correçao se me permites... (desculpem os acentos, este teclado esta marado)
> 
> Existe nitrificaçao nos primeiros 8cm de areao, sendo que nos primeiros 4 essa nitrificacao é considerada optima ou maximizada devido a maior presença de oxigenio e alimento para as bacterias. A partir dos 8cm para cima e devido a falta/rareamento de oxigenio, começa a haver zonas propicias para disnitrifacaçao.
> 
> Logo... para um aquario desses colocaria algo em torno dos 4cm, em que a nitrificacao é maximizada e colocaria sugarsize para minimizar o lixo passar para baixo da camada superficial. Se a isso adicionares a equipa de limpeza e que costuma remexer o areao tens ai uma especie de filtro de areia natural.
> 
> DSB por efeitos visuais e devido á facilidade em fazeres TPAs nesse aquario seria uma hipotese a descartar...


Tens razão, não estava a pensar na nitrificação (que pode ser feita de muitas outras formas também).

Falou e disse!  :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo.N.Ferreira

Também ando a estudar o setup para o meu aqua, não será um boyu mas sim um sera (são basicamente iguais). Penso que este artigo talvez te possa ajudar..
http://www.fishkeeping.co.uk/articles_64/setting-up-orca-tl550.htm

tenho andado também a estudar e o problema maior para já parece-me ser realmente a iluminação... mas com paciência a coisa vai.. ehehe
Ainda não fiz o post no forum porque estou ainda em fazer de planeamento farei um novo tópica assim que já tiver uma ideia melhor do que pretendo fazer para ouvir as fantasticas opiniões que neste forum são dadas e que em muito me têm ajudado.

Boa sorte com o teu projecto  :Big Grin:

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Bom dia a todos!


Obrigado Hugo's e Marco! Resumindo, 4cm de sugar size é o ideal.

Quanto ao escumador ainda, pensei numa solução que pode resolver. Que tal colocar 2 escumadores? Ou seja, fica o que está que é fraquinho e coloco mais um que seja interno e pequeno também (por exemplo o Hydor Slim Skim Nano).

É solução? 


Cumprimentos,

Tiago

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Bom dia a todos!
> 
> 
> Obrigado Hugo's e Marco! Resumindo, 4cm de sugar size é o ideal.
> 
> Quanto ao escumador ainda, pensei numa solução que pode resolver. Que tal colocar 2 escumadores? Ou seja, fica o que está que é fraquinho e coloco mais um que seja interno e pequeno também (por exemplo o Hydor Slim Skim Nano).
> 
> É solução? 
> 
> ...


Não propriamente!
2 escumadores não fazem o trabalho 2x melhor!
Concorrem entre eles para retirar nutrientes da água e a coisa acaa por não funcionar muito bem...

volto a referir que eu não alterava o escumador, a não ser que querias um escumador melhor e para colocar numa sump ou assim. Nesses compartimentos dos aquários, os escumadores que la cabem são +/- todos idênticos e se já tens um, não vale a pena gastar dinheiro noutro. canaliza esse dinheiro para outro lado! Circulação, por exemplo  :SbRequin2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Bebiano...  (desculpem os acentos)

4 cm de areao nao é o ideal... éra aquilo que eu faria num aquario desse tipo.

Há várias maneiras de montares um sistema marinho. Claro que damos as nossas opinioes mas, deves procurar ouvir diferentes opinioes, estudar e ler diferentes solucoes.
As opinioes que damos nao sao verdades universais, sao baseadas nas nossas esperiencias ou em outras esperiencias de outros colegas que podem nao se adaptar ao teu aquario ou á maneira de como o mantens. 

Aliás, duvida sempre se qualquer pessoa que te apresente uma solucao milagosa e que é a ideal em aquariofilia... prncipalmente marinha!

Como o Hugo disse, canalisava o dinheiro em circulacao e iluminacao tambem... nao precisas de 2 escumadores nesse aqua... quase que nem precisas de 1, (mas isso sao outros quinhentos). 

Marco

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Certo marco, percebi a ideia. Sendo assim se alguem tiver outras sugestoes diga! So vou encher e colocar o areao e a rocha viva no final deste mes. Ate la ainda ha tempo para ouvir outras opinioes e pesquisar.

Obrigado a todos por participarem. Espero ter fotos para colocar no fim do mes  :Smile: 


Um abraco

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Hugo, pequena correçao se me permites... (desculpem os acentos, este teclado esta marado)


 :Olá: 

Hugo

Desculpa o off tópic

Marco

Faz restauro ao sistema numa data anterior (ponto de verificação de sistema) ao que está a acontecer,que a crise passa.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Boa Noite a todos,


será que me conseguem indicar qual a vossa opinião sobre o tipo de rocha viva e o local onde a posso encontrar? É possível solicitar rocha viva do estrangeiro? Compensa?





Obrigado mais uma vez,



Tiago

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Boa noite a todos.

Depois de ler bastantes opiniões sobre o Boyu TL-550 tive algumas ideias (umas novas outras adaptadas) e naturalmente queria saber o que pensam  :Admirado: 

Em primeiro lugar gostaria de opiniões sobre o local de colocação de duas bombas de circulação, sejam  Hydor Koralia Nano 1600 ou Tunze 6015 e também o que pensam desta hipótese de arrefecer o aqua (a abertura é uma tampa na parte superior à frente):




Em segundo, o escumador de origem está mais que provado que não funciona correctamente. Praticamente toda a gente o troca e apesar do que o Hugo disse, acho que é um caso a pensar. Quanto à minha ideia, é trocá-lo por um Bubble Magus BM QQ e aqui está ela:



Agora surgem-me dúvidas de um verdadeiro nabo. é possível manter aquela diferença de níveis de água? Os níveis seriam adequados? É necessário que exista esta diferença porque senão o escumador tem problemas. 

De notar que a divisão entre a divisória 2 e 3 tem de levar um corte de alguns centímetros para o escumador ficar mais em baixo e ser possível fechar a tampa. 

Seguem aqui mais algumas imagens importantes (a legenda que fica tapada sublinha a diferença entre as tampas dos copos dos dois escumadores):




Por último, o que me dizem disto: (Parece-me uma GRANDE HIPÓTESE)

Search results - MARINECOLOR AQUARIUM SUPPLIES CO.,LTD./OEM Manufacturer


Já alguem comprou aqui na reefshops?



Fico a aguardar respostas. 

Um Abraço,

Tiago

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Acho que fiz um post grande demais, nada de respostas... :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:

----------


## António Vitor

> Acho que fiz um post grande demais, nada de respostas...


É Porque não sabem, responder a produtos, ou a opções é como as mulheres há muitas e de muitos feitios...
e depois possivelmente ninguém tem esses produtos.

Eu prefiro tuga.
há aqui aquários feitos por medida mais baratos e de melhor qualidade, ou pelo menos da mesma qualidade.
só não compro bombas portuguesas porque não há...
mas para daqui em frente ou é DIY ou é nacional quando há hipótese.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Tiago,

Sabes que é complicado comentar essas opções, porque a maior parte de nós tem um aquário com sump, não temos experiência para responder a essas questões.

O aumento de circulação parece-me bem. O escumador também, provavelmente deve ser o melhor possível dadas as condições. Quanto a retirares as divisórias, penso ser uma boa ideia, mas não sou capaz de te ajudar com o nível de água. Apenas vi um aquário desses uma vez ao vivo, e não reparei bem no pormenor da parte de trás.

----------


## jose alexandre pinheiro

Amigo, aproveitando o seu tópico, mesmo sendo novo na comunidade, vou opinar. coloquei de 8 a 12 cm de areão. quanto as pedras na faixa de 10 a 20 %  do volume do Aqua. estou com o meu a 1 Mes e os indices são: 
densidade 1024
KH 7
ph > 7.7
amonia 0 mg
temp 25.5 a 25
calcio 440

Observações sobre o Boyu. Se nada fores feito terás problema principalmente com a temperatura, a qual no meu caso ao constatar que somente om as bombas do próprio sistema  ate passava 28º  com facilidade. ( coloquei um  CHiler para 300ltr(futuramente ja tenho esse bom equipmento para aqua maior), o skimer é pequeno e chato de regular, por isso vc deve ter optado por fazer a divisória, já que se aumenta a saida, o skimer quase não espuma, e ao contrario a circulação fica fraca diminuindo a troca gasosa na superficie.
 Outro problema na falta do chiler era que evaporação chegava a 1 lt por semana.  Segue foto com o chiler embaixo. Gostaria tambem de aumentar o skimer, mais se fizer não irei mexer na conf do aqua e sim colocar um externo super dimensionado, já visando quando passar para aqua maior ja ter um. Em relação a bancada ainda terei que pintar novamente pois estraguei toda a pintura da bancada de concreto na hora de furar para passar as mangueiras.Parabens pela iniciativa  e pela sempre boa vontade de tentar promover uma melhor qualidade para os animais.

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Obrigado José, António e Ricardo! 

Vou pensar bem na questão da refrigeração... 


Obrigado pelas dicas, mais uns dias e surgem as primeiras fotos.  :yb677: 


Cumprimentos,

Tiago

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Boa noite a todos!

Há uns tempos que não dou novidades, mas tudo se deve às minhas tentativas para que eu e o meu aquário estejamos bem preparado para o que aí vem. Como sabem o meu aquário foi provavelmente uma compra estúpida e precipitada. É um aquário pequeno, alto, com "sump interna", fechado e por aí em diante. Agora compreendo os problemas dele, e não o compraria novamente. Mas o mal já está feito e portanto resta-me fazer o melhor consigo...  :Admirado: 

Ora bem, como estudante tenho um orçamento muito baixo e portanto demoro sempre um pouco para conseguir adquirir material. Acreditem que não é fácil!  :yb668: 

Seguem as novidades (as fotos não têm grande qualidade...Telemóvel...), tenho esperança que possam vir a ajudar alguém que cometa o mesmo erro que eu e compre este aqua.


1ª Alteração para quando o calor decidir voltar (dois buracos e duas ventoinhas de computador 12V):






2º Corte na parte traseira para baixar o nível da água e conseguir colocar um bubble magus bmqq:




3º Material adquirido




Segue a legenda:

1- 2x Sunsun JVP101A 3000 l/h  (Hugo Figueiredo já fico com uma boa circulação  :Smile:  ?)
2- Filtro UV
3- Bomba Retorno Boyu 1400l/h
4- ficha tripla programável com bateria interna para não se "esquecer" dos programas
5- Escumador Bubble Magus BM-QQ
6- Refractometro
7- Medidor TDS
8- Sensor de nível para fazer um sistema de reposição automático de água (tenho dois sensores e vou colocar os dois em linha para diminuir a probabilidade de catástrofes)
9- Alimentador automático Resun
10- Aquecedor 100W
11- Transformador de 12v para as ventoinhas

Acresce a esta lista 8Kg de areão TMC (aprox. 3 cm no aqua) e a iluminação que descrevi anteriormente. Faltam comprar os testes ainda...


Agora vêm as perguntas...

Acham que devo utilizar o filtro UV? Sempre ligado ou apenas 2-3 horas?

Acham que está pronto para encher e colocar rocha viva? Se bem que ainda vou ter de esperar um pouco para comprar a rocha...   :Admirado: 


Obrigado a todos e conto connvosco para me avisarem se me estou a esquecer de alguma coisa!


Cumprimentos,

Tiago

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Boa noite pessoal,

estou a precisar mais do que nunca da vossa ajuda!!!

Enchi à umas horas o meu aquário, pus a rocha viva, liguei tudo e estou com um problema no escumador. Quando ligo o escumador, a água transborda pelo copo!!!  :Icon Cry:  o que se está a passar? O nível da água está mais ou menos dois dedos abaixo do meio do pescoço. é demais? 


Ajudem por favor... :yb620:

----------


## Paulo Ricardo Rodrigues

> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> estou a precisar mais do que nunca da vossa ajuda!!!
> 
> Enchi à umas horas o meu aquário, pus a rocha viva, liguei tudo e estou com um problema no escumador. Quando ligo o escumador, a água transborda pelo copo!!!  o que se está a passar? O nível da água está mais ou menos dois dedos abaixo do meio do pescoço. é demais? 
> 
> 
> Ajudem por favor...



boas

possivelmente o nível de agua está muito alto,  esse escumador para trabalhar bem o nível de agua deve de andar por volta dos 23 cm

mas vai experimentando em diversas alturas até ele estar a trabalhar na perfeição.

boa sorte

----------


## Paulo Ricardo Rodrigues

depois coloca ai umas fotos para se ver como isso ficou

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Bem, 


erro de principiante! saída de água do pescoço fechada quando pensava que estava toda aberta. Enfim... Nervosismo  :SbClown: 


tenho de ajustar o layout, amanhã coloco fotos  :Wink: 


obrigado !


Tiago

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Já agora,

se a bomba do escumador ficar de fora de água estraga-se?


Obrigado.

----------


## Paulo Ricardo Rodrigues

> Já agora,
> 
> se a bomba do escumador ficar de fora de água estraga-se?
> 
> 
> Obrigado.


mas pelas fotos parece-me que a bomba do escumador  está colocada por baixo dele como é que fica fora de agua ?


penso não ser conveniente ela durante o funcionamento ficar fora de agua visto ser uma bomba para trabalhar dentro de agua.

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Sim, está por baixo. Se vires nas imagens a minha montagem percebes que o escumador está na parte de trás do aquario, e que o nível de água está bastante mais baixo que o da parte da frente. Se por acaso evaporar muita água, o nível na parte de trás baixa ainda mais e pode deixar a bomba de fora (mas era preciso evaporar mesmo muita :yb665:  ).


É normal que o aquario esteja cheio de bolhas de ar, tanto no vidro como por ali a circular?

----------


## jose alexandre pinheiro

amigo como vc falou que colocou a pouco as pedras, por muitas vezes enquanto a agua esta limpa fica ainda transbordando. (isso no skimer sem adaptações da Boyu, o que eu faço e subir o maximo ele e baixar a tampa ele fica na altura ideal. Mais observe que toda vez que faço uma troca parcial, mesmo no ponto ideal ele tende a jogar agua. Conselho quando acertar a entrada de ar de maneira a não transbordar, não mecher mais na regulagem do ar. vera que por vezes ele ira trabalhar espumando e horas parece não funcionar. E´pq hora tera carga organica e particulas e hora ele já tirou o que tinha e se mantem parecendo não funcionando. Digo isso pois em tempos atras, pouco por sinal tive um problema com algas as quais durante a noite morriam e ele trabalhava feito louco fazendo aquela laminha, assim depois de algum tempo parecia não funcionar depois que limpava tudo. Minhas algas apareceram por excesso de fosfato na agua de repisição, a qual agora com agua de osmose o problema foi praticamente resolvido com 20% nas trocas semanais). Ps o skimer sempre espuma, mais sempre noto que quando tem sujeira ai sim ele faz aquela espuma seca que vai subindo lentamente a ponto de sair pouco e colada pela boca da caixa, virando uma lama fedorenta. Acerta a mão na regulagem que é chato, mais depois é so felicidade ainda mais com essa grande melhora q vc fez no seu skimer. Um abraço

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Boa noite,

obrigado pelas dicas jose. 

No meu último post coloquei uma questão sobre micro-bolhas espalhadas por todo o aqua. Já percebi que estão a sair do skimmer, nomeadamente pela saída de água. Será que alguém poderia dar uma ajuda? devo fechar mais a entrada de ar? espero mais uns tempos para que ele regule e haja algo para ele recolher do aqua?


obrigado.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

As bolhas de ar são normalmente por 2 motivos:

- Queda de água para a sump
- Escumador

No teu caso diria que deve ser do escumador já que não tens propriamente uma sump. Não conheço esse escumador, confesso, mas se for do escumador, não vejo maneira fácil de resolver o problema só com o escumador. ou com perlon, ou com outra coisa qualquer...

----------


## jose alexandre pinheiro

Tiago, isso ocorria tambem com o meu boyu que não possui modificações. Foi regulado com a subida da caixa de skimer, pois as bolhas acumulavam a ponto de acabarem sendo levadas para o proximo estagio do sump e acabava no final no aquario. Diminuiu bastante a ponto de zerar quando subi a caixa, assim a espuma não acumulava e saia no final do copo bem seca, aumentei a saida da bomba para o aquario atraves daquela regulagem e por fim neste mesmo compartimento coloquei uma midia placa para fosfato a qual ficou de maneira as possivei bollhas pararem nela antes de serem puxadas pela bomba de saida. um abraço Alexandre. se der mais tarde tiro umas foto e te mostro.

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Obrigado pelas dicas hugo. Em último caso vou tentar o perlon, mas acho que para já vou aguardar até que exista algo para o escumador recolher. 

Alexandre, não percebi o que quiseste dizer com "subida da caixa do skimmer". Pode explicar melhor?

obrigado!

----------


## jose alexandre pinheiro

Bom dia amigo. No antigo boyu o skimer são duas peças, onde no final do mesmo tem uma caixa acrilica onde a peça possui uma marca a qual serve de referencia quando vc vai colocar esta caixa apos limpeza. o que eu faço na realidade é deixar esta caixa muito alta, aumentar a saida de agua da bomba de saida( aquela que fica naquele cano igual uma flauta) e observo a espuma que tenta assim mesmo transbordar. Vou fazendo o ajuste entre saida de ar e a bomba para que quando baixa a tampa do aquario ela mesma vai baixar a caixa de acrilico do skimer que desta forma ainda vai ficar mais alta, mais não na marcação do fabricante. O que ocorre com essa manobra é que mais espuma seca ira chegar, em vez da espuma molhada que no final fica transbordando e virando agua nesse reservatorio. outro detalhe tiago é que com essas regulagens vc faz com que as bolhas no skimer não acumulem em excesso na base e acabem sendo puxadas pra outro seção do sump traseiro e por final acabe no display do aquario. diminui  muito as bolhas tambem mantendo algumas midias removedoras as quais tambem dificultam que as bolhas fiquem passando com facilidade, a ponto de muitas que passam subirem pois estão cheias de ar e não vão para a bomba de retorno do aqua. observei que vc não utilisa as bios nem a porcelana, a qual para esse aqua é mais uma barreira para as bolhas. forte abraço do amigo tambem inesperiente que na pressa tambem comprou 1 boyu e ta fazendo de tudo para superar as dificuldades que sempre aparecem e são logo percebidas nesses nanos aquarios.

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Boa noite!

Seguem as primeiras fotos do meu aquário depois de ter introduzido parte da equipa de limpeza (ainda falta um red shrimp  :Coradoeolhos:  ). Não têm grande qualidade mas quando colocar as próximas já tenho uma bela máquina disponível...

O aqua está cheio há cerca de duas semanas e meia. Fiz entretanto duas TPA's de cerca de 15%. 











E são estas... Espero que gostem e comentem.


Aproveito para fazer algumas perguntas:

1- Devo ligar filtro UV? Quantas horas? 

2- Os parâmetros estão ok para esta fase? Devo testar mais alguma coisa para já?
    - Temperatura 26º
    - Densidade 1.024 
    - Amónia indetectavel 
    - NO2 entre 0 e 0,1
    - NO3 entre 2 e 5

3- Para medir a qualidade da água de osmose utilizam-se TDS? 

4- Quando acham que posso introduzir os primeiros peixes?


Obrigado a todos e fico a aguardar comentários!

Abraços

----------


## Marco Madeira

Tens de ter calma... deixa lá os peixes para mais tarde. Aguenta 2 ou 3 semanas e vai continuando com as trocas de água e manutenção certinha.
Começa com os corais e depois de teres isso mais equilibrado e o sistema mais estável começa então a colocar os peixes...

Está com muito bom aspecto mas vai com calma.

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Olá Marco,


e quanto a um red shrimp? Achas que pode entrar já e ajudar o resto da malta com o lixo?

Obrigado!

----------


## Marco Madeira

Podes colocar mas optaria por dois ou três da nossa costa porque são "baratos" e porque estão constantemente a limpar os restos, ajudando na limpeza do aqua...

----------


## bebiano_tiago

E onde posso arranjar esses malandros? Lojas e habitat natural? Algum sítio aconselhável para encontrar esses Senhores em habitat natural?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Carcavelos, Parede, Cabo Raso... maré baixa, encontras milhões...

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Muito bem... obrigado. 

E pelo que me parece estes senhores são assim para o transparente. Nada de cores vivas, certo? Será que não posso colocar 1/2 no meu aqua e colocar um fire shrimp também ? Gosto bastante das cores deles, mas não sei qual é o comportamento deles quando andam por lá os da nossa costa.

Abraço e muito obrigado marco.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Tiago (deduzo que seja esse o teu nome),

a idéia de colocares os outros camarões era apenas para rodar o sistema. Penso que é o teu primeiro reef, certo? Dessa maneira acho que evias ir com calma e ires fazendo as coisas para perceberes como o teu sistema responde até porque é um nano as coisas acontecem mais rápido. Se tivesses experiencia diria que poderias colocar já o Fire Shrimp, mas como não tens, disse que era melhor acrescentares os nossos camarões, que são baratos e servem para o teste. 
Poderes podes... mas se calhar não era o melhor para ti neste momento, não sei se me faço entender. Coloca esses camarões e equipa de limpeza. Vai dando comida, coloca uns corais e deixa isso rodar. Se daqui a 3 semanas, 1 mês estiver tudo bem sem perdas nem grandes oscilações no sistema, então ai coloca o fire shrimp ou 2 palhacitos. Depois espera mais 2 ou 3 semanas, vê como o sistema responde e coloca outro peixe...

Tens de ir com calma se não queres perder peixes e invertebrados.... isto é o que eu acho, mas existem pessoas que vão dizer para avançares e colocares já dois peixes ou o camrão etc... são opiniões. Agora ve lá o que é melhor para ti e qual a TUA filosofia de aquário e de reef e opta.

Boa sorte!  :Pracima:

----------


## bebiano_tiago

É isso mesmo, Tiago! E sim, é o meu primeiro Reef!

Certo então os nossos camarões vão ser as cobaias. Não tenho pressa e ela é inimiga da prefeição  :yb668: 

Vou seguir a tua opinião. Próxima paragem é a praia..


Abraços e obrigado!

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Boa noite a todos.


O meu reef continua com um bom progresso. Penso que fotos não se justificam mas assim que houver uma novidade coloco. 

Surgiram-me algumas questões entretanto que espero conseguir resolver convosco! 

Em primeiro é a questão da circulação. Tenho observado os meus turbos escondidos constantemente na parte de trás das bombas e comecei a pensar se não teria circulação a mais para um aquário de 130L. Não sei se se lembram do setup inicial mas tenho duas sus sun de 3000L/h e o retorno que não é grande coisa.  O que acham? É possível que seja demais? 

Para além desse problema tenho também achado o meu strombus muito parado. Se não me engano esteve dois dias inteiros enterrado sem se mexer. Hoje dei-lhe uma "ajudinha" e agora já anda ali a comer.. Estara com algum problema? 

Muito obrigado a todos.

Cumprimentos!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Para além desse problema tenho também achado o meu strombus muito parado. Se não me engano esteve dois dias inteiros enterrado sem se mexer. Hoje dei-lhe uma "ajudinha" e agora já anda ali a comer.. Estara com algum problema? 
> 
> Muito obrigado a todos.
> 
> Cumprimentos!



 :Olá:  bebiano

Sem stress nem invenções (...),esse comportamento è normal,chego a estar uma semana sem o ver o meu  e tenho para mim que até enterrado se alimenta.
Um abraço 

Jorge Neves

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Olá Jorge,

e em relação à circulação? Tenho observado um camarão que introduzi também bastante aflito, a tentar combater a corrente em algumas zonas  :Smile:  Anda a "patinar" muito e sempre refugiado em sitios mais recatados...

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento do strombus! Estou mais descansado...


Cumprimentos,
Tiago

----------


## Paulo Bio

boas..tenho um aqua parecido ao teu mas o meu é da SERA..

no inicio tinha uma bomba igual a tua e como achei que era muita corrente pois os corais andavam fechados e parecia muita corrente, decidi cortar as helices assim bombeia menos caudal e penso que ficou melhor. 

p.s. também sou novo por aqui, aquario com 1 ano e 10 meses.

cmps.

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Obrigado pela dica paulo. 

Mas se tu tinhas UMA bomba e achavas demais, eu tenho DUAS... Certamente será demais!!! Sinceramente tenho um pouco de receio de tirar uma bomba e ficar com pontos mortos no aqua ... Nao sei o que fazer, e também ainda não tenho corais para ver a reacção deles! Apenas o camarão dá nas vistas a patinar por ali... 

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Bio

boas 

Eu no teu caso se calhar cortava as duas helices um bocado e ficava com uma circulação menos violenta mas uniforme por todo o aquário...
Mas como ainda não tens corais penso que a circulação não vai afectar nada..

E como fuinciona esse teu escumador?? parece bom ...

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Bem, para cortar as duas helices talvez corte só de uma. Punha apenas uma bomba do lado oposto ao da flauta que traz a agua da "sump" (interna) e assim ficava com uma coisa mais ou menos uniforme. Que achas? Se vires nas imagens dos posts anteriores acho que da para perceber melhor... 

Quanto ao escumador estou contente! Foi fácil de calibrar e apesar de não ter muitos detritos ainda retira algumas coisas e é silencioso. E tem a vantegem de se achares que está com pouco força permite colocar a bomba que te apetecer... Eu para já tenho a de origem. 


Obrigado!

----------


## Paulo Bio

Eu no meu também tinha essa flauta mas acabei por tirar, porque manda a agua muito em jato, e quando tiveres corais vais reparar. 
Podes é só cortar uma helice e vais experimentando e vês como fica melhor, mas para já não mexia. Como não tens corais essa circulação forte vai-te fazer com que evites algumas algas.

Em relação à iluminação vais manter essa?? que corais vais manter no futuro ?? cmps.

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Pois, é esse o meu receio. Retirar uma bomba e ter uma explosão de algas que até agora consegui evitar. Em relação a flauta também já tinha pensado nisso. Talvez lhe coloque um "bico de pato", não sei o nome técnico  :Smile:  Assim em vez de ter jactos tão finos tenho um maior. 

Iluminação para já vou manter, mas é a próxima coisa a trocar. Já vi alguns projectos DIY onde pessoal conseguiu adicionar sem dificuldade mais uma lâmpada igual as que já lá estão e têm bons resultados. Mas como o aquário é fechado e isso é terrível quando pensar em trocar a iluminação o que vou fazer é tirar a tampa de vez e colocar uma calha. Resolvo dois problemas de uma só vez!

Como principiante que sou agora de início vou optar por alguns corais moles nos pontos mais altos das rochas. Não vou inventar :P Mas sinceramente não sei quais ainda... 

Como está o teu? Tens fotos? Dá-me o link para eu ver! 


E quanto ao pessoal mais sábio comentem aqui a conversa dos novatos!


Obrigado

----------


## Paulo Bio

Em relação á circulação também não te sei dizer mais nada, ou então a compra de uma mp10 vortech mas isso é para que é rico XD...

Ando a pensar em aumentar a iluminação comprando uma calha mas ando a ver ainda, pois a dos nossos aquários é muito fraca...
Alguns corais que se dão bem são por exemplo os actinodiscus.

Aqui fica o meu link:
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?20301-sera-130l

o ultimo video é como ele está neste momento... cmps

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Jorge,
> 
> e em relação à circulação? Tenho observado um camarão que introduzi também bastante aflito, a tentar combater a corrente em algumas zonas  Anda a "patinar" muito e sempre refugiado em sitios mais recatados...
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Tiago


 :Olá:  bebiano

Mais uma vez (...),sem stress...deixa o camarão patinar à vontade...mais tarde quando colocares corais,aí sim,faz uma análise e verifica se os corais se estão a ressentir ou não,de um possível excesso de circulação  :SbQuestion2: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Olá Jorge,

mais uma vez obrigado. Assim o farei, circulação ligada. 



Obrigado e um abraço,

Tiago


P.S.: Estou a estudar em Lisboa mas sou de Moura, não sei se conhece... Na ponta oposta do nosso Alentejo.  :Smile:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Jorge,
> 
> mais uma vez obrigado. Assim o farei, circulação ligada. 
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigado e um abraço,
> 
> Tiago
> ...


 :Olá:  bebiano

Sim...conheço Moura...e há aqui muito pessoal de lá.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Boa tarde,

seguem algumas fotos do estado actual do meu aqua. Um pouco contrariamente ao que o Marco sugeriu mas ... vamos ver. Espero que gostem. 












Cumprimentos e não hesitem em dizer mal se for caso disso.

Tiago

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Aprendi algumas coisas novas sobre a máquina e consegui estas fotos. Espero que gostem e os entendidos em fotografia que comentem para o bem e para o mal  :Wink: 





Para os interessados utilizei:

- Nikon D3000 c/ lente de 18-55 (formato RAW)
- Photoshop CS5 



Cumprimentos

Tiago

----------


## jose alexandre pinheiro

tiago, ao meu ver é só elogios, parabens e gostei muito das fotos.

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Obrigado jose  :Wink:

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Boa noite a todos.

Depois de 4 meses sem dar noticias seguem algumas fotos. Tenho apenas a dizer que tudo tem corrido bem. Deixo desde já o meu agradecimento ao António Gameiro por algumas ofertas que me fez... Espero que gostem.


WRASSE




LABROIDES



GSP



MUSHROOM



RICORDEA





CLOSE-UP RICORDEA




Muito obrigado a todos pelo apoio...


Cumprimentos,

Tiago

----------


## Paulo Bio

boas 

parece tudo ok,, só falta uma geral ..

cmps

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Olá Tiago,

Pelas lindas fotos nota-se bem que tudo tem corrido pelo melhor

Verifiquei que inclusive a Pocillopora damicornis esta de saude, apesar de continuar pequenina...

Tiago, foi um prazer conversar consigo e verificar que tudo corre bem. Quando assim é dá gozo ajudar. Tenho uma serie de frags que com todo o gosto lhe ofereço: Pocillopora, Montipora, sinularia dura, sinularia sp, e mais ricordeas yuma ( vão para o lixo brevemente=praga).

Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Tiago,

Os corais estão com bom aspecto e as fotos excelentes de grande qualidade  :SbOk: 

Já agora uma pequena questão, para colocar aquele nome na foto usas algum software específico?

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Boa noite a todos,


obrigado pelos comentários. 

Artur, utilizo o photoshop. Dou um retoque as fotos, tiro algumas sombras e reflexos e no final aplico a minha "marca". É um simples copiar/colar para cada uma das fotos. Se precisares de dicas comunica, não e nada de complicado.

António, sim, tudo pelo melhor. As ricordeas já deram mais duas "sementes"  :Smile:  , a gsp continua a crescer a grande ritmo e o mushroom já te um filho por baixo de si próprio. Realmente a  Pocillopora damicornis continua pequenina, mas está a rebentar por vários sítios, apenas não se percebe pela foto. Calculo que seja por falta de iluminação. Estou a recolher informação acerca de iluminação para investir. Se alguém quiser ajudar, coloquei as minhas dúvidas aqui:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?23038-Que-cores!!!!!!!!

Eu progrido devagar, isto para um jovem não é fácil!!!  :SbClown: 

António entrarei em contacto consigo por mensagem privada o quanto antes. Obrigado por todo o seu apoio, muita da vida deste aquário deve-se à sua boa vontade.


Melhores Cumprimentos,

Tiago

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Este aquario vai no bom caminho, parabens e boa continuação

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Está a ficar mutio bom e essas fotos estão brutais!
Continua!!! :Pracima:

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Boa tarde a todos.

Mais uma vez preciso da vossa opinião  :Smile: 

O meu strombus sp. há cerca de 3 semanas foi a primeira e até hoje única perda do meu aqua... Entretanto tenho reparado que o areão anda sujo, mas agora fiquei preocupado. Vejam as fotos e digam-me o que acham que deva fazer... Novo strombus e ele trata do assunto? Sinfonar o areão? Aumentar a circulação ? (já leva 3000l/h + flauta do retorno). 

(desculpem a má qualidade mas teve de ser com o telemóvel)






Cumprimentos,

Tiago

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Vamos lá pessoal uma opiniãozinha é bem recebida?

3.200 l/h é pouco para o me cubo de 50x50x50 (aprox.) ? Tenho outra bomba igual encostada e pronta a ser utilizada...



Cumprimentos,

Tiago

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

não estara a alimentar demais os peixes?fosfatos e nitratos???

----------

